# How to use a "FLAIR" MP3 player



## nlspear (Sep 20, 2007)

I recently received 2 "Flair" MP3 players and have no idea how to use them. They do not come with instruction manuals and I cannot find any information about them on the web. They are very small, with no screen and look just like an apple ipod shuffle. I already own an apple ipod video and therefore have iTunes installed. When I connect the MP3 player to my computer (Windows XP Home Media Edition) a screen comes up giving me the options of opening the folder to view files or playing them using jukebox or Windows Media, but I am not given the option to open it using iTunes. The MP3 does not show up when I open iTunes either. How do I transfer music onto this, update it, and play it???? Help!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome the TSG, when you plug the mp3 player into the usb drive, the thing pop-ups right? Thats normal. You can open the files there and you'll see something blank. If you want to tranfer it into your mp3 player, take your music and put it into the mp3 player, which is also a removable disk.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

gamerbyron said:


> drug your music and put it into the mp3 player,


I don't think promoting drug use is permitted in these forums.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

lol sorry i was gonna say take your music LOL


----------

